# Should I use Seachem Flourish Excel? or the Flourish "non excel"?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I want to use a different liquid plant care when I run out of the Api Leaf Zone. I want to use one of the Seachem liquids, but I'm between the Seachem Flourish Excel or the "non excel".

My plants are (those that I can remember): anubias (long leaf), amazon swords, bacopa, java fern, java fern, rosette sword, a java fern with wrinkled top leaf (can't remember the leaf), Ozelot Sword, and a marimo moss ball. They are all inside a 5.5 gallon tank and I'm using the light from the top lid that is only a tiny led that gives more light in the middle of the tank and less on the left and right side of the tank from behind the tank.

My amazon swords are not growing well. I know they need root tabs, but I can't find them in pet stores.

I use normal gravel.

So what to use? Flourish excel? or the non excel?
What's the difference in those two?

Please and Thanks!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Flourish comprehensive supplement is your all around macro and micro nutrients. 
Flourish excel is just liquid carbon source.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That many swords aren't going to take long to outgrow a 5g. 

Anyways, those two fertilizers are very different, and do different things. I'm assuming that the "non-excel" flourish you're talking about is flourish comprehensive? If so, the comp is a micronutrient supplement, and a lot of people (including myself) use it with good results. Flourish excel is essentially a substitute for CO2. I would personally start with flourish comp if you have an inert substrate.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I can always trim the sword plants in case they outgrow. I have had them for over a month and so far they haven't grow much. I'm going to try the flourish comprehensive when I run out of the leaf zone.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Is the api root tabs good for sword plants? And how can I use it?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Flourish is definitely the one you want. Those plants don't really need CO2, although if you were to get both Flourish and Excel, they'd certainly thank you for it!

The wrinkly java fern name you're looking for is "Windelov."

I think people around here like the API root tabs, although get a second opinion. I use dirt in all my tanks, so I don't need them/have experience with them. AFAIK, you stick it in the substrate and replace it every few months, but I don't know any details. There are also DIY root tabs out there that you can make; some are as simple as putting a pellet fertilizer into a gelatin capsule. These are generally cheaper, although I don't know if they work as well. Someone who actually uses these, comment please?

Also, the reason the swords haven't outgrown the tank is because they're heavy root feeders and you've been kind of sort of starving them by not giving them root tabs.  That's not a reason not to feed them, though--you don't want them to die off on you.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

With all root tabs, you just stick it in the substrate close to any root feeding plants.

I like API root tabs, but the only down fall is it breaks up in the water, when trying to stick it in the substrate. 

I also like flourish root tabs and doesn't break up in the water like API.

You can also try DIY root tabs. Get some gel capsules 00 size with some Osmocote plus or which I use dynamite fertilizer. Only down fall with DIY root tabs. Placing to many can cause an ammonia spikes. 

Keep in mind root tabs only last for about 3 months.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Yikes!...I better get some root tabs and flourish!!

Now i'm starting to understand a liiittleee bit more about taking care of aquarium plants ^_^; 

My "earth" plants always die on me. And I forget which plant I bought or where is it. XD

At least of all the aquarium plants I bought, I only lost two or three plants...and then I had to remove two more plants because I found out they were not really underwater plants...but the rest are still looking great! I just need to find some root tabs for my sword plants!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the flourish root tabs. I also use flourish and flourish excel. You need to use the root tabs and regular flourish and have good lighting if you want to use excel. Also check on the seachem website because some plants are sensitive to excel. 

Regular flourish needs to be refrigerated if you plan to keep it more than 3 months. It lasts a long time if you have a smaller volume (my tank is 29 gallons and I've had the same bottle for 6 months.)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I never refrigerate mine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

It need to be refrigerated? Wow...I didn't knew that.
I went to petco today and they don't have neither the Seahem Flourish liquid or the root tabs...I'll have to check on petsmart tomorrow and see if I get lucky and find those. 

By the way...will the Seahem Flourish harm amano shrimps?...I just got two at petco today.  My betta doesn't seem bothered to have them in his tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No it wont hurt them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. That's a relief!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought the seachem flourish comprehensive at petsmart. How much should I add on my 5.5 tank? 1ml like I normally do with api leaf zone?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They got directions on the back. I dont have mine with my right now, so i cant answer that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

The directions:

"Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 250 L (60 gallons) once or twice a week. For smaller doses, please note that each cap thread is approximately 1 mL. Refrigeration is recommended 3 months after opening."


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would do around .5mL or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

But isn't 1 capful (5 mL) referred for every 60 gallon for the sachem flourish liquid? Sorry if my english isn't good.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

0.5 not 5.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh! My bad! I understand now.


----------

